

Ask HN: Continuous integration and deployment server - nickjackson

Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m interested in finding out about different continuous integration and deployment solutions that exist out there for cloud based VM&#x27;s.<p>Is there something out there that functionally works very similar to AWS Opsworks?<p>I quite like the idea of being able to setup several stacks, run tests on new builds, run custom commands, deploy builds to stacks when ready.<p>Opsworks is slow, theres very limited feedback on whats happening as I run commands, and there is no notion of builds. Its got a load of dependencies that need to be installed on each instance as well.
======
gabrtv
[http://deis.io/](http://deis.io/) is based on Docker, Chef and Heroku
Buildpacks. You can think of it as a private Heroku. It also has some
similarity to OpsWorks in that you can configure and scale custom Chef layers.
Best part -- it's 100% free and open source. The entity behind it (OpDemand)
will soon be offering support and professional services.

Some resources you might want to check out:

Overview/Video: [http://deis.io/overview/](http://deis.io/overview/)

Get Deis (Installation Overview): [http://deis.io/get-
deis/](http://deis.io/get-deis/)

Concepts:
[http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/gettingstarted/concepts/](http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/gettingstarted/concepts/)

CLI Usage:
[http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/gettingstarted/usage/](http://docs.deis.io/en/latest/gettingstarted/usage/)

------
aytekin
Jenkins is pretty good. It has plugins to integrate with other software. We
have been using it for continuous integration, all kinds of tests, cronjobs
and continuous deployment.

Making continuous integration and deployment fast is very important for us
(jotform) so we made it run everything in parallel with our own scripts.

For example, one part of our app takes 35 seconds to be live on the site after
a developer commits. If we run it linearly it would probably take 10 minutes.
It takes 35 seconds because the slowest casperjs test takes about 35 seconds.

------
jokull
Seems like Docker will be the way to go soon. I’m most excited about
parallelizing tests and shipping docker diffs from development, to testing, to
staging, to production. I’m sure we’ll see startups tackle this level of
integration with a suite of tools.

------
makerops
[http://www.scalr.com/](http://www.scalr.com/) could probably meet this
requirement.

------
canterburry
You could take a look at CloudBees.

